# Shelf in dog crate?



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

I am getting an extra large dog crate for my rabbit. Its 31 inches high which is really tall considering I am looking at small rabbits. 

Is there a way to put a shelf in a rabbit cage? Then I could put his/her food and hay up there and save floor space.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's a thread that shows this idea...
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=78780&highlight=crate+shelf


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, I can't seem to find the search function.

edit- I looked and those aren't quite what i was looking for I want a nice secure level that looks likeit belongs in the cage.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Check this out for shelving...
http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/dogcrate_shelf.asp


----------



## missyscove (Apr 19, 2015)

The picture in the linked thread is my setup. How many doors does your crate have? I use the door on the long side of my crate which limited my options for shelf construction and I ended up with that laundry shelf & cutting board combo supported by wooden dowels. I've been using that setup for over 2 years now and it's worked nicely and been very secure for me, but it took a couple tries to come up with something I was happy with. If you're a more skilled woodworker you could definitely come up with something more official looking. You could also consider getting a second tray/pan and, cutting a hole in it so the rabbit can fit through, and then mounting that up higher to act as a shelf.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 19, 2015)

Its a two door and I plan to use the door on the long side, Mostly to make cleaning and such easier ( It also fits my space better) 

Hmm I kind if like your idea about buying a second pan and mounting it up there.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (May 6, 2015)

Do u have any pics of the crate we could see


----------



## Almi (May 12, 2015)

I like to use wire kitchen racks, or even regular plastic shelving would fit. You might also be able to make use of "cubes" in a cage like this, with some zip ties. I use all of the above in our main rabbit [x]pen. (This is a cage I have set up for a special needs rabbit.)


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (May 12, 2015)

Awesome. I Liv that enclosure! !


----------

